# New to Aztec scents



## godschild (Jul 10, 2014)

So I got my order in from Aztec and they all smell wonderful!  I bought Cool Water, Jasmine, Lemongrass, Peppermint, Sage, Stress Relief, Orange Blossom, Cactus & Sea Salt.  I received Blueberry, Coconut Lime Verbena, Drakkar, Heavenly, Island Bliss, Pumpkin Souffle, Rose and Strawberry 1oz samples free!  I've never made a soap batch small enough to use only 1oz before.  I've read on here something about it not being good to make small batches because of the lye or something so I'm nervous about even trying to use them for testing how well they soap before buying 1lb of them.  I love them all already and can't wait to soap them all.  I usually scent 1oz per lb because my family/friends like strongly scented soap but I guess I will try making 2lb out of the 1ozers.  The smallest batch I've ever made was I think like 64oz so do any of you have any suggestions that I need to hear for such small batches?  Or do you just make a big batch and separate/weigh out enough when it's cooked for each test scent?  I generally do hp.  This may sound like a stupid question lol but it's one of those duh kind of days for me.   Have any of you used these scents already from Aztec that riced or accelerated wildly just in case I do them cp instead?


----------



## OliveOil2 (Jul 10, 2014)

you could make a 2lb or 3lb batch and just divide it into 1lb sections, I weigh the batter and divide. Just don't forget that you need to include your liquid measurement when you divide. I would try a recipe that isn't super fast tracing, but I've done this and even been able to add color. It is more work, but I like being able to try out more than one fragrance at a time.


----------



## godschild (Jul 10, 2014)

Thanks OliveOil2.


----------



## Obsidian (Jul 10, 2014)

I always make 2 lb batches, have been for a year. The only thing I can think of that might be different for you is not to use a wide  container for mixing the batter. You want something tall enough that the stick blender will be fully immersed.

I've recently started making 1 lb batches for my new mini mold. A 32 oz yogurt container is perfect for mixing a single batch in.


----------



## godschild (Jul 10, 2014)

Thanks Obsidian.  Have you ever used any of those scents before I mentioned from Aztec?


----------



## Obsidian (Jul 10, 2014)

I haven't but they sound nice. How does the cactus and sea salt smell?


----------



## jules92207 (Jul 10, 2014)

^^^Cactus and Sea Salt sounds amazing! I am curious about that one too.

Just curious, could you blend those 1oz's with other fragrances you have to make your own scent? I did that with BB tobacco and bay leaf when I got a little sample. Worked awesome!


----------



## godschild (Jul 10, 2014)

I can but I want to see how they perform before I buy big bottles of them and since I have never used them I won't know which in the blend screws up if I blend them. The Cactus and Sea Salt smells amazing. It's hard to describe but it smells very clean and crisp. I will be a faithful customer of theirs if they soap as well as they all smell. The packing peanuts smell like fruity pebbles lol.

I'll post results as I get them done.

Trying to decide which scents to use in my salt bars. I plan on making a couple different ones. Decisions decisions. I did make some little green soap balls for the top of my Sweet Pea that arrived last week. Now if my shipment from WSP will finally get here with my Sparkling Margarita, I can use my lemon and lime embeds I made.  I am going to be so busy lol. I got the molds I made of the sea shells done finally. I made 42 individual molds so I can put one on each side of my 21 bars that I will be able to make one of my big molds. I used equal parts 100% silicone caulking from Dollar General mixed with cornstarch and a little vaseline. It made a putty consistency and great molds that should last forever. I was told you can mix a little mineral spirits with it to make it a pourable consistency for big molds but I have never tried it. Another experiment for another day I guess. The spirits are supposed to evaporate so it won't get into your soap. Thought about making mold liners using that method.


----------



## Rowan (Jul 10, 2014)

Wow, you've been really busy. I love the idea of the homemade molds. Would you mind me asking how much corn starch and Vaseline you use? I can't wait to see the pictures of your finished soaps!


----------



## godschild (Jul 10, 2014)

I don't measure. I just used equal parts of the silicone caulk and cornstarch and a little vaseline. Maybe a couple tablespoons silicone caulk and a couple tablespoons cornstarch to about a teaspoon vaseline. I just mixed up my sc and cornstarch together and threw in a little vaseline as an experiment in a bowl then put cornstarch on my hands like you would when making biscuits with flour. Then kneaded it all in my hand till it turned into the consistency of silly putty. I added more cornstarch here and there depending on if it felt too sticky. Just make sure to keep your hands cornstarched because it will stick to them if you don't.

I made all those little molds with about a tube and a half of silicone. Very cheap to make. Just took me a little time to make them all because you have to mix it up for example enough for one or two shells at a time because it will start setting up on you. Keep your caulk tube capped while mixing so it doesn't set up inside the tube.


----------



## Rowan (Jul 10, 2014)

Thanks so much for the quick reply. My young daughter will love this, as I can make molds for us to use together.  I'm planning to do some melt and pour as she's too young for cp. I just have to find some glitter and she'll be ecstatic. We have some sea shells at home, I can't wait to try this out.


----------



## godschild (Jul 10, 2014)

Cool.  I can't wait to find out how it turns out for you.  Keep me posted.  My son is in college and wants nothing to do with me much anymore like he did when he was little.  Now all he wants is money, car keys, girls, etc.  No more hugs, kisses, and spending time with dear old mom   He does like spending time every once in a while but it sure isn't like when he was my sweet little boy.


----------



## godschild (Jul 10, 2014)

Do yall have any opinions as to which scents I should make salt bar batches out of?  Never made any yet and I am excited to try it.


----------



## jules92207 (Jul 10, 2014)

I have made salt bars with salty sailor from daystar, a blend of spearmint and key lime eo, and the grapefruit bergamot eo blend from wsp. I love them all equally.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Jul 11, 2014)

From the list of what you received I would want to use the Cactus & Sea Salt for salt bars, but maybe that is just too obvious, they would all be nice in salt bars. If you order again from WSP the South Pacific Waters is a great sea scent that sticks forever and it's inexpensive. Are you going to cut a loaf or use individual molds?


----------



## littlehands (Jul 12, 2014)

I regularly use 1 oz samples in 2 lb soap batches and find the fragrance plenty strong. Also, I have yet to experience any trouble with Aztec fragrances; I've poured several dozen and every single one has performed flawlessly. They rock.


----------



## Rowan (Jul 13, 2014)

godschild said:


> Cool.  I can't wait to find out how it turns out for you.  Keep me posted.  My son is in college and wants nothing to do with me much anymore like he did when he was little.  Now all he wants is money, car keys, girls, etc.  No more hugs, kisses, and spending time with dear old mom   He does like spending time every once in a while but it sure isn't like when he was my sweet little boy.


:

Both my kids are young and still very cuddly. I'm trying to cherish every cuddle I can at the moment, as everyone says the same thing, this changes as they get older:cry:

I'll keep you posted when I try the molds. Hope your son does give you a threat big hug when he meets up with you next.


----------



## godschild (Jul 21, 2014)

Littlehands, do you use 1oz per 2lb batch cp or hp?


----------



## littlehands (Jul 28, 2014)

godschild said:


> Littlehands, do you use 1oz per 2lb batch cp or hp?



I always cold process.


----------



## godschild (Jul 28, 2014)

Cool.


----------



## littlehands (Aug 3, 2014)

I've done a second fragrance test series now and had a handful that accelerated. Two were pretty strong, but they were all workable.


----------



## kmarvel (Aug 19, 2014)

Godschild,   the cactus and sea salt sounds great.  I would definitely make a sea salt bar out of that scent.....being from AZ.


----------

